# What is this called?



## Woodieaz (Mar 4, 2018)

GREETINGS and SALUTATIONS

First time posting but an Avid reader and a sponge for learning.

I'm working on a new work Bench for my shop and have built the Rails in this fashion.
What I'm wondering is, what this joint is called and will it keep the racking down to a minimum?
I'm calling it a "Through Half-lap Dovetail" I would love to know anything about it.
With a Bench top Saw at one end with Miter Bar slots in the laminated wood top. It will have a vise on the other end with a row or two of dog holes.

Pictures and more later…

Thanks a bunch all around.
Christopher


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd call it the stealth gloat joint.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I d call it the stealth gloat joint.
> 
> - Aj2


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I would call that a dovetail cross lap.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I would need more information on the thickness and rail orientation. They way it is framed all I see is an interesting joint.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Check out WWW.Gutenberg.org/woodwork joints by William Fairham. Several someone here on Lumber jocks posted about this book. I checked it out and there's an amazing amount of joinery presented.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Cross dovetailed half lap but that is from a site on the web and didn't find other examples using the same name.


----------



## Woodieaz (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks for all the Info. It will give me a place to start looking.

The joint will be utilized on my workbench as side rails. The Rail is a 2×6 and the leg is a 2×4.
The bench will have three legs on each side. The "3rd leg" is only 14" high and will support the table saw.
I needed the rails to connect all 3 legs and i thought the Dove Tail would strengthen better than just a half lap.

The end Rails are Mortise and Tenon joints.










Again, Thanks So Much to all!
Christopher


----------

